# Diagnosing DNS or ISP problems

## potuz

Hello, I'm sorry for the loosly stated question. Recently I've been experiencing a strange network problem. Suddenly opening new pages on a browser becomes painfully slow. But at the same time if I have open connections, for example a P2P downloading client, they keep working very fast. So I figured that established direct connections are fine while the other ones could be an issue with the DNS server or something like this (I'm convinced this is at my ISP and not in my box) How could I go on diagnosing this problem?

Thanks.

----------

## krinn

google provide a free dns server

nameserver = 8.8.8.8

if your dns is at pain, your page will open fast ; except if google dns are at pain too  :Smile: 

if your isp is at pain, you won't see a change.

But using p2p client, making new connection could be hard as your client could have a huge number of open connection. While the client itself won't notice a real problem using the already open ones, anyone attempting to make a new one will suffer from it.

I'm not sure if you are using it while testing, but your p2p client should be off to get a better answer.

----------

## Jaglover

P2P client can saturate your upload, keep in mind every connection is two-way, with saturated upload your download will suffer.

----------

